# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Firmware 1.60C upgrade!!!<2012-7-21>

## mohamed73

*This Firmware update Add Mstar Boot+ auto Pinfind Support (before the firmware 1.60B only Support Boot- auto pinfind)  
More Fast Pinfind Mstar Mobile after update to 1.60C*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
Repair Box firmware for Upgrade failure user only!!!*   *some people face After update firmware box no working 
or In the process of upgrading interrupt  
have a easy way fix this  
run the gpgdraogn Ver 1.60   
tick the "Emergency upgrade"  
short GPGDragon Box VCC and GND(red and black connect)  
input USB cable to Computer  
select Box comport in the firmware upgrade tool and click upgarde   if this way can't fix your box,please try Repair with Desk computer      I think you are will wait my GPGDragn V3 More update!!! 
next week it will be come 
1.add the 8533D\8532 32MB flash Support
2.add Mstar 8533N(NAND) Flash Support
(read flash\write flash\Unlock...)
3. MTK Function add MTK 6252 and 6255 Full Support...
4. and More....  so please wait it finish...and I will First time put the update in here*

----------


## mohamed73

reserved for GPGDragon V3 New update   *mstar 8532 Full Support by GPGDragon V3 software*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *mstar-m680 8532 16MB flash Full Support*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Mstar 8533N NAND Flash Success with GPGDragon V3 (Before 2012-8-1 Will release this update)*    *MTK 6252 Working with GPGDragon New update!!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

